# Roxanne's first playdate



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Met someone on our neighborhood online bulletin board that has 1 standard poo and 1 golden doodle (that looks like a poodle). Very active dogs. My dog was somewhat terrified. She was on their patio and one dog came out and Rox backed right into their pool! How hysterical! I got her out and she did it again! This time I showed her the stairs. 

It's going to probably take a few times before she gets used to it. They are really nice people and live about a mile or so away.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice!!!My dog needs a playmate.I was thinking of getting a Rottweiler.I don't really want another dog but Bogart is such a good dog and would help me train it.Your way is better-no feeding,shots,etc and your dog gets a playmate.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, a Rottie or any dog is a lot more work and finances. Standard poodles are weird. Where most dogs work to please their owner, Spoos think we are there to cater to them.


----------

